# Fantasy Hunting!



## arod4224 (May 27, 2009)

*Would people enjoy a Fantasy Sport for Hunters?*​
yes342.86%no457.14%


----------



## arod4224 (May 27, 2009)

Hey guys,
I am glad to see so many hunters have a great time talking hunting. I just wanted to put out the word of a new league that is out there. It is a Fantasy league! I found it at huntingleague.com it looks pretty interesting. check it out and come right back here and tell me what you guys think.


----------

